# Gotta Date Wih My Girl Tomorrow***



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Head'in out tomorrow with my sweety to scout out some new cat country up in the Synder Creek area. Local warden (bunny cop) says the turkey population has been gett'in hit real hard by the bobcats over that way, and he's see'in more piles of turkey feathers than he is live birds. I told him I'll take a bunch of the furry little pussycats out this season if he gives me a key---I have a key.

Heres a GOOD picture of my little darl'in.









I think Miss K sorta hates two girls in the house.lol









Hey guys---post up some pics of your hunt'in honeys.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

P.S.--- I'm tak'in my good camera with me and I might do some call'in.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I expect a full report on the new turf!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with having two girls as long as you not sleeping with them both.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Really....? Have you run that one past the wife ?? If you do bring it up do it from across the room... standing by the door... with it unlocked.... withthe keys in your hands.... and the truck headed out the drive...... with the door unlocked.... and the tank full.. and her keys in your other hand. Just t be safe.

Do I need to repost the rules of firearm ownership and the subsequent denial that you all should be prepared to undertake ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Who was it ??? Scare face who said somthing like.

" I would like you to meet my little friend " Perhaps he was not making referance to a woman but the results were the same.









Perhaps we should name Daves girl.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybelline... cause she's got to be true


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For those newbies amongst us... I wrote this post to Chris Miller after he failed to lock the bedroom door when he had all his pistols laying right out on the bed for the wife to see. Read it.... reread it and commit it to memory.

Chris, please re-read the rules in the "what is your favorite caliber and why" thread. Commit them to memory, practice them as though your guns depended on them. Please follow the proper containment procedures by putting a halt to any talk of what she saw. For instance if she should mention the afore mentioned error on your part in a public setting you need to immediatly DISTRACT the conversation from her and ATTRACT the participnts attention. A few helpful hints 1. belch and or fart the louder the better(say excuse me at twice the volume of previous release) that way even people not affected by the initial distraction will be attracted to you there-by further thwarting her attempt at speaking of said firearms. 2. Say something out of character, just blurt it out, loud enough to shock those around you. Again examples of blurting could include but are not limited to a). I LOVE OUR CAT! HE'S BETTER THAN ANY DOG !







YIKES ! I THINK THAT RASH WE HAVE IS SPREADING ! c) I HOPE ROSIE O'DONNEL GETS BACK ON TV SOON ! d) THOSE WINDOW TREATMENTS REALLY MAKE THIS ROOM COME ALIVE,(use COZY if it's a dark room). Feel free to use any of these in a pinch, they will immediatly draw all her attention to you. As a side bonus she may think you are over worked and need a bit more of her attention.
If by chance these measures fail (I don't think they will as long as you put a little effort into it) admit that you had lost count of how many you had hidden and tell her that you will sell half of them but first you need to confer with us here to get opinions as to which three to sell!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HERE..... are the rules I was refering to.......

Rule #1 never ever open the safe in front of the wife. Rule #2 deny, deny, deny, I,ve had that gun for three or four years now. So long I don't even remember exactly when I got it. Rule #3 Always carry your guns in in a case of some kind (they all look the same that way) Rule #4 every gun you ever bought was on sale (clearance is even better).


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will have to remember those rules they may come in handy. My wife has said she will go out with me so I think am much farther along than I think.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> P.S.--- I'm tak'in my good camera with me and I might do some call'in.


Good camera!?

Good luck Dave, I look forward to hearing about the results.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...good camera...oh yes Don...he is taking his Etch n sketch.

Thank you for the reminder on the rules...I am short on sleep and had a few too many Friday and Saturday...went to my first trapping convention.

Miss K might dislike having two girls in the house but I bet she likes the cash the cats bring in


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

No no no no guys...

For Valentines day I got my wife a tricked out 12 gauge pump with an extended magazine, shorty barrel, pistol grip forend and stock, etc etc. "What am I gonna do with this?" she said. "Its so you are protected when I am gone and in case you need to shoot something!" I said followed by "You and our daughters well being is my number one priority baby! What if someone breaks in and I am gone?" I then taught her how to shoot it and she shoots birds with it now.

For Christmas I got her a 10/22. " Uhm..." she says. "Its so I can teach you to shoot a rifle baby. You want to go deer hunting dont you? This way you can practise all you want and ammo is cheap!!! We will save money because of this thing!" I said. She says," Ok awesome!"

So we go shoot it and it had a rediculously stiff trigger and shot like *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. BINGO!!! So i say," Dang baby, this gun sucks! Let me get some parts and do so,me work to it *for you!* I hate that I got *you* this and its so hard to shoot, I feel horrible." So she lovingly replies,"Its ok baby, maybe you can get it shooting better. I really like it." JACKPOT! So now it has an insanely bad to the bone trigger job i did and a ton of other little stuff. Next is a bull barrel and a stock I am gonna make.

That my friends is how you make that work! It has to be for them!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very well done DM or just I'm buying this honey because I want to!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And lead balloons fly too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> No no no no guys...
> 
> For Valentines day I got my wife a tricked out 12 gauge pump with an extended magazine, shorty barrel, pistol grip forend and stock, etc etc. "What am I gonna do with this?" she said. "Its so you are protected when I am gone and in case you need to shoot something!" I said followed by "You and our daughters well being is my number one priority baby! What if someone breaks in and I am gone?" I then taught her how to shoot it and she shoots birds with it now.
> 
> ...


You know that that tact has a definite time limit right? when she catches on, you my friend, are toast.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> And lead balloons fly too.


Why? Why are wife's and girlfriends feared so much? It sounds like everyone is terrorized by them!? Is it not an equal relationship!?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Why? Why are wife's and girlfriends feared so much? It sounds like everyone is terrorized by them!? Is it not an equal relationship!?


Ive only been married 2 years Matt, but I have my things that work for me. I pretty much dont give an inch on anything, but dont ask for any give either. I think once you give an inch (even playing/lovingly/semi-joking) then they WILL take a mile. So I dont give any.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Why? Why are wife's and girlfriends feared so much? It sounds like everyone is terrorized by them!? Is it not an equal relationship!?


We or at least I don't fear my wife at all Matt. I of certainly don't look forward to irritating her, it's all a joke .... sort of.....wives don't always have the same agendas... at least in my experience. They want new carpet and sofa's we want toys. The difference is that I don't have room for another sofa, but there is a space open in the safe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

d_m ... You might find that you get more if you give more. Just MHO. She's your wife and you should be trusting her to not take that mile, and if she does she either needs it or has good reason to take it. "give her more than an inch" ... if you can ... (LOL ok that was funny) she'll pay you back with interest.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol... well that may have sounded a little more harsh than reality. I have a wife that doesnt nag much at all and is pretty laid back... BUT its because she knows I am gonna do what i want to do anyways. I do spoil her alot with the little unexpected things like a small gift or random flowers with a sentimental card. As long as I keep her happy then we both usually get our ways. Plus i got mine young and taught her quick that nagging and bossing doesnt fly... and I dont do either with her. Its pretty nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you need to hang onto that one d_m ! It's easier and cheaper than giving them the house ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Hahaha, maybe so. But then i will say, Ive got YOU all these guns, now I want one! hahaha, You are probably right though.
> 
> Ive only been married 2 years Matt, but I have my things that work for me. I pretty much dont give an inch on anything, but dont ask for any give either. I think once you give an inch (even playing/lovingly/semi-joking) then they WILL take a mile. So I dont give any.


Oh I'm not commenting on your marriage DM not at all, it just seems that buying gun's has to be kept on the low key side of things on here sometimes.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol... I know that man, and dont take relationship advice from me Matt! For your original question, I think alot of what you are wondering about is just guys joking about their wives and making things sound worse than they actually are for humor's sake. Like when my wife was pregnant I made it sound like she was the anti-christ because people thought it was funny and to get a laugh. Of course i do know some guys that live around me that are hen pecked as it gets...lol.

Dont get me wrong though, things change once they have you in contract!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not for me they don't!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope not my man, I hope not... If they do then just get a good dog!


----------

